# Canon 166a Speedlite



## jdh313 (Mar 28, 2010)

I found an old Canon 166a speedlite while looking around one day and was wandering if it would work on my Nikon d40.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## fokker (Mar 28, 2010)

No - not properly anyway. And I wouldn't risk trying it, just in case it damages your camera which apparently some older flash units can do.


----------



## Tulsa (Mar 28, 2010)

Canon on a Nikon? I would say no, Canon on a Canon, maybe, but I am sure you could do a quick Google search to get your answer.


----------



## jdh313 (Mar 28, 2010)

i read online it could be okay with a pendax k1000, would that be similar
Nikon d40


----------



## Tulsa (Mar 28, 2010)

would it be similar? probably as similar as a Canon, as not the same as Nikon


----------



## fokker (Mar 28, 2010)

But seriously why bother anyway, it's such a small flash, the metring won't work properly, if at all, and you'd be better off with the built in popup flash.


----------



## jdh313 (Mar 29, 2010)

Just something I found from my Uncle's film set, very curious.


----------

